# Internet veikala atbalsts >  pasuutiishana

## sniper

Vai var pasuutiit preces no paralax, bet nav ELFA`s katalogaa ??? ?

----------


## Pocis

Man te godātai publikai būtu tāds jautājums: cik reāli ir man ,kurš to nekad nav darījis,ir pasūtīt kaut ko no ebay?

----------


## karloslv

Gada jautājums. Domāju, ka tev nav nekādu izredžu, ja neesi to nekad darījis.

Labi, ja nopietni, tad ņem un sūti. Pašam vien jāskatās, kas tas par cilvēku otrā galā, no kurienes sūta (ES/ASV/Āzija), kādas ir atsauksmes par viņu, kādi ir norēķināšanās veidi (Paypal, manuprāt, visērtākais), vai Tev ir kaut kas līdzīgs kredītkartei (piemēram, Hanzabankas Ego karte u.tml.), u.t.t.
Nezinu, kā tur tagad ar to kontu izveidošanu ir, bet es savējo taisīju caur Amerikas Ebay.

----------


## Pocis

Mjā,izklausās visai piņķerīgi,un gada laikā daudz kas var izmainītes.
Paldies par infu.

----------

